# adding or subtracting to .conf files after successful build



## BJwojnowski (Mar 12, 2013)

How does one add or subtract modules to be compiled after a particular port is succesfully built?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 12, 2013)

`# make config`. See ports(7).


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 12, 2013)

The subject and question disagree on what is being asked.  There are port configuration options screens and sometimes options given on the command line.  There are also sometimes .conf files, which generally control how an installed application runs rather than how it is built.


----------

